
Reasons I prefer Tcl over Python - davidw
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.tcl/msg/72a050e966750b18
======
jacquesm
This link wants me to sign in ? Some new 'feature' of google groups. Also, it
seems to be perl+TCL vs python.

As for language wars, the smaller the difference between the respective
languages the stronger the entrenchment will be. It's a bit (make that a lot)
like religion.

------
davidw
I'm kind of over the language war phase myself, but it's been a while since
we've had a good one here, I think.

